# Check out this puppy



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Looks like Winnie's sister was sold but her adorable half brother remains....and he IS a cutie pie!  

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Seasonal/Available.htm


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG, he is so adorable!!! If I could only talk my husband in to one more........(not a chance, I have 3. But only one maltese!!!!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is precious!!! What a darling face he has!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

He is so adorable. Wish I could get another one but right now is not the time...........................Pat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww he is a real little cutie


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh my gosh. He is so cute!


----------



## Shada (Nov 27, 2004)

He is one handsome puppy!!!
Whoever gets him will be very lucky. I am sure he won't be available for long.


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 25, 2007)

How adorable!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Just curious, where are they located?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Just curious, where are they located?[/B]


i googled the phone number...it's Greensburg, PA


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Josie is a good breeder. I do believe she is a member here. Very pretty puppies. That girl should go fast.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love the little boy


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Looks like Winnie's sister was sold but her adorable half brother remains....and he IS a cutie pie!
> 
> http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Seasonal/Available.htm[/B]


Aww. So cute!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm

the girl is so cute but the boy is adorable!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are both adorable.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey came from Josy. If and when I do talk hubby into another one I will be going to Josy.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I can't stop looking at sites and I just went back to this one and they have a boy and he is so adorable!









http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm

I want more!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That little boy has a very sweet face - adorable!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too keep looking at him. Lacey came from Josy and I would love for Lacey to have a sibbling but it just isn't in the cards right now.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I know what you mean, I would love to have more!!!


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I just put down a deposit on the Josymir boy! I live in California and I'm going to have to wait another 3-4 weeks to pick him up due to travel and moving plans...









I have 3 names so far:

Hercules (I had this name ready several months ago, hehe)
Twilo
Artoo

There is so much great info on SM, its been a real treasure to discover this site. I'll post pictures in a month when I finally get him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

> I just put down a deposit on the Josymir boy! I live in California and I'm going to have to wait another 3-4 weeks to pick him up due to travel and moving plans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new little guy! I was looking at his pictures too and he is adorable- you must be very excited.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just put down a deposit on the Josymir boy! I live in California and I'm going to have to wait another 3-4 weeks to pick him up due to travel and moving plans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, congratulations!! How wonderful!!







I love the name Hercules... Herky for short ?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations on your puppy. I too have a dog from Josy and she is just the love of our lives.


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

lol "Herky" sounds about right. If he is "strong" and brave, I'm going to go with Hercules. If he's really feisty and curious I like Artoo (as in R2D2 from Star Wars). Twilo if he is more reserved or shy. Josy says, "he is really cute and very playful and loving" so probably one of the first two.

I've always been around my family's two Yorkies but after missing them after moving cross country, I really needed to get a baby of my own. And I've always loved how Maltese look, so I'm giving it a shot.

I'm thinking of getting this pet carrier (airline approved) for general transportation hopping around the city and in cabin airline travel. Would the size be sufficient and comfortable enough for when my puppy grows up (estiamted 5-5.5 lbs full grown)?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2916285/0~2376...216~6004675?P=1

Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> lol "Herky" sounds about right. If he is "strong" and brave, I'm going to go with Hercules. If he's really feisty and curious I like Artoo (as in R2D2 from Star Wars). Twilo if he is more reserved or shy. Josy says, "he is really cute and very playful and loving" so probably one of the first two.
> 
> I've always been around my family's two Yorkies but after missing them after moving cross country, I really needed to get a baby of my own. And I've always loved how Maltese look, so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great looking bag!! It's hard to say if the size is what you need though. You may want to wait until he is fully grown before investing in such a nice bag. That way you can get it and make sure he fits.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats..Best of luck..
Andrea


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

> Wow, what a great looking bag!! It's hard to say if the size is what you need though. You may want to wait until he is fully grown before investing in such a nice bag. That way you can get it and make sure he fits.[/B]


I know I should totally wait but I'm going to need a pet carrier for the plane trip back home and I could "save" if I bought that bag outright instead of 2 bags now and later on.









I've definitely got my eyes on this leash/collar but I know I have to wait for that...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2916534?refsid...;origin=related

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new little boy!!














My Winnie comes from Josymir too. Regarding bag size, I nearly bought a nice Celltei bag in xtra small as Winnie was so tiny when I first got her. Luckily I decided on the small instead and it's a good thing I did. Winnie seemed to have grown overnight! She would've been too crampt in the first bag. It's so true they aren't tiny for long! Alot of us here use step-in harnessess instead of collars and leashes since the Maltese have fragile tracheas. There's a SM member who makes custom made dupiani silk ones that are very reasonable and work great-her name is Chattiesmom. Check them out! Have fun shopping !


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the group Herc's Daddy. I'm sure you are so excited about your new puppy. I wish you much happiness. I would look into the step in harness and leash rather than the collar. And if you do decide on the collar, be sure to take it off as soon as you get back from your walk. We had a puppy here about a year ago that hung himself when his collar got caught in a baby gate. It was really sad......


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> Welcome to the group Herc's Daddy. I'm sure you are so excited about your new puppy. I wish you much happiness. I would look into the step in harness and leash rather than the collar. And if you do decide on the collar, be sure to take it off as soon as you get back from your walk. We had a puppy here about a year ago that hung himself when his collar got caught in a baby gate. It was really sad......[/B]


Oh man, I remember that so clearly, I just cried when I read it and immediately ordered Tanner a little collar with his name imprinted on it, none of mine have anything dangling, and the collar is only for identificaiton purposes.


----------

